# Proud servant of three - Feline Pine formula change?



## skronenw (Apr 13, 2014)

Hello fellow cat servants,

I've joined this forum as a veteran cat servant (of more than two decades) because I could use some assistance. My favorite-of-all-time cat litter, Feline Pine (non-clumping), appears to have changed its formula, and I'm in a bind...suffocating from the new ammonia smell we've since discovered.

Previously, I loved Feline Pine. It smelled like being in a pine forest. I was even a raving fan to all my friends about it. With three cats, I much preferred it to clumping litter because I only had to remove solid waste. Liquids just turned to sawdust. I only had to use an inch of litter (because it increased in volume as it broke down), and had an easy litter pan change about every two weeks. Even with three cats of varying personalities, none of them appeared to have any issue with it.

Now, I'm afraid to allow company into my house. My eyes water when I walk into my own home, and I'm even smelling ammonia at work as I sit at my desk, hopefully only from the memory of the stench, but even worse, perhaps I'm wearing the odor in with me!

I'm wondering if anyone else has encountered this problem and discovered another similar pine alternative as good as the Feline Pine used to be? If so, I could use your assistance! I'm hoping this is just a one-time supply-chain issue rather than a true formula change. I've sent an e-mail today to Feline Pine asking what happened....and yes, I'm holding my breath...!


----------



## molldee (May 19, 2013)

I work at a pet store and we finally received feline pine after months of not shipping due to package redesigning. I then found out Arm & Hammer bought out feline pine. Maybe they changed the formula when they changed the packaging design. The new bags have a huge arm & hammer logo on the front.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

That would make sense - and Arm & Hammer itself changed the formula on its regular clumping litter. They now have their super clumping litter, can't remember what it's called, that they want everyone to buy as it's more expensive so now their regular litter doesn't clump worth a darn.


----------



## 21Rouge (Jul 20, 2013)

skronenw said:


> My favorite-of-all-time cat litter, Feline Pine (non-clumping), appears to have changed its formula, and I'm in a bind...suffocating from the new ammonia smell we've since discovered.
> 
> Previously, I loved Feline Pine. It smelled like being in a pine forest.
> 
> ...


I am almost out of my supply of the original previous formulation of FP. 

Did you yet decide on a successful alternative?


----------

